# rattlesnakes



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm a bit paranoid that my dog will get bit. What have you folks done to train rattlesnake avoidance? I heard there are professional training classes?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

You can also get a shot from your vet....a good idea


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

We carry an anti venom shot back east where im from.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

well I'll be talking to my vet for sure. And if anyone knows when and where a rattlesnake avoidance class will be in N Utah let me know.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I put my youngest setter through Rattlesnake aversion training. It is a good idea. A little expensive here in Utah but good for the dog and your piece of mind.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been told by my vet that the rattlesnake vaccine really isn't that good yet. It helps some dogs but other dogs still have problems after being bit. My vet won't even give the vaccine because to many people think it should be a "cure" all. As far as snake training, it's really not that hard to do. I hear that the guy that travels through and does the class is really good but it will put ya out quite a few bucks. Common sense and a little bit of guts and you can do it for free.


----------

